# DEFY ADVANCED 3 - RIDE COMFORT - Trying to decide !!



## CHRIS217 (Jan 10, 2010)

sorry but need bit of help and appreciate it is a bit subjective

i am trying to decide between Defy advanced 3 (2012) and a SL3 Roubaix, my decision is based around will the Defy be comfortable enough ?

i know its a great bike and aware perhaps bit stiffer than the SL3 ? but need some comfort stories to reassure me.

i will be climbing and doing long miles mainly 

truth be told i have already bought the Defy 
031 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
029 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

but unsure whether to keep it or swap it for the Roubaix and need someone to shake some sense into me !!!

cheers


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

I really like my Defy, and it was world's more comfortable than my aluminum TCR. A real shocker there. Never rode the Roubaix, so I can't compare. I think the Defy was a little big for me in M?L, because I'm on a size M Marin Verona now, and I like it more. I think they're all good, once they fit.


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

I bought a 2012 Defy 2. I love it and always feel very comfortable for long ride. Just a few weeks ago, I bought another 2013 Defy......Composite 1. I almost bought Advanced 1 (both comp 1 and adv 1 have Ultegra group set) since there was only $500 different, but the color of Advanced 1 was similar to my Defy 2, and I couldn't feel the difference between T-600 and T-700 frame :blush2:. Maybe will buy Advanced SL (T-800) in the future, who knows?

Now, I have 2 Defies - Defys?


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Got a Defy 0 with the Di2 and it is one sweet ride. Very comfy.


----------



## CHRIS217 (Jan 10, 2010)

cheers guys any comparisons with the Roubaix ?


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Well, I rode my brother-in-laws Roubaix, but it was smaller so maybe not apples to apples. The Roubaix is more sedate of a ride, the Defy feels more connected with the road. But if course the Defy is dialed in better in terms of frame size (M/L).... Suggest you ride both


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I previously owned a Roubaix Expert with full Ultegra. While the Roubaix is a good bike, the Defy Advanced 1 is much nicer of a ride.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Giants really pushing their bikes as being stiff and therefore the best at transffering power. Now, how true that is, i'm not sure. I would assume the defy might be a little more stiff, but I ride a rapid composite (defy composite) and advanced sl and even though the advanced is stiffer, I've had no issues with long hauls. Just a proper setup and you should be good.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I test rode the Roubaix and it's too smooth and feels disconnected from the road. Nothing agains that, but my preference is for connected and stiff rides.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a 2011 Defy Advanced and couldn't be more pleased. I was between the Roubaix and the Defy Advanced two years ago and went with the Giant because it fit better. Glad I did. Plenty comfortable and stiff enough for me. Just coming up on 8,500 miles and wouldn't trade it. Would I buy another? Yes but I don't think she would understand that


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

I also felt that the Roubaix rode too detached from the road for my personal likes. Some people like that though. 

It may be worth toying around with 23mm rims to see if that gets the ride quality you're after.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

In head to head magazine tests, I've never seen a Spesh come out as the winner when up against a Giant.


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Jan 2, 2008)

Rubaix is a noodle. Please note: Giant takes the technology ALL THE WAY to the top in both the TCR AND the Defy line. You can get a Defy Adavance SL-ISP with Dura ace if you want top o the line performance AND endurance geometry...


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

mtnbikerfred said:


> Rubaix is a noodle. Please note: Giant takes the technology ALL THE WAY to the top in both the TCR AND the Defy line. You can get a Defy Adavance SL-ISP with Dura ace if you want top o the line performance AND endurance geometry...


Exactly. I had narrowed my bike choices down to a Roubaix or Defy. The Roubaix felt soft and not as precise as the Giant plus disconnected from the road as others have said. I could actually flex the bottom bracket which surprised me. Couldn't do that on my Defy.
I was really surprised at the difference. Giant makes a better thought out bike with a very stiff, precise, but still comfortable ride.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 11, 2013)

darwinosx said:


> Exactly. I had narrowed my bike choices down to a Roubaix or Defy. The Roubaix felt soft and not as precise as the Giant plus disconnected from the road as others have said. I could actually flex the bottom bracket which surprised me. Couldn't do that on my Defy.
> I was really surprised at the difference. Giant makes a better thought out bike with a very stiff, precise, but still comfortable ride.


Well i'm wondering if anyone's been descending on the Defy above 55KPH on rough roads. I have a Defy Advanced 2, and it's scary above 30 MPH on rough roads. Perhaps it's the fork that is too flexy. It's the first bike that i've experienced high speed shimmy on.


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Jan 2, 2008)

Giant Defy Advanced 2 Wins Cycling Plus Bike Of The Year 2013 - BikeRadar


----------



## matty1 (Feb 18, 2013)

So the advance is the more of the racer style and the defy comp is the sittng up geometery? I am looking for my first road bike and the shop recommended a defy comp 3. or a roubiax with sora. Both are the same price but a bit of my high end for price. How comfortable is the regular defy 2? I also am comparing that to a sectr with sram apex. I don't know if I want to deal with the cautiousness of carbon. The LBS pushed the Giant in his opinion made a better carbon bike.


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Jan 2, 2008)

Same geometry from the aluminum all the way up to the Advance SL ISP. You can set them up fairly aggressively and still benefit from the longer chainstays/wheelbase and slacker head tube angle. I'm really not sure what you mean by "cautiousness of carbon" Aluminum fatigues and breaks. Carbon can be made stiffer where we want it. Compliant where we want it. It attenuates vibrations passing through the material itself. And it can be made stronger per gram than we need it for mere cycling. Your Giant dealer is stating facts. You ride the bike and form YOUR OWN opinion (My money is on the Defy ;p )


----------

